# Something to be proud of



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Today we finished up our show season (for does at least) here in NJ.

This year has been awesome. After many years of breeding I finally am seeing results.

End of The Line Brennan has two sr champion wins. She also has one reserve champion 
Little Sleepy H Sweet Pea (an eight year old seven freshener ) won her first grand champion. She also took one reserve champion. 
Dreahook AF Celine placed well in her classes and also took one reserve champion junior.

Brennan is my prize baby I just love this goat















Celine is just beautiful. Can't wait to see her freshen 








Sweet pea hasn't had her photo opp yet but here is a candid one in the pen








Sweet pea is headed to Ohio but I have two of her daughters here and will be breeding both this year.

Our breeding program has a good start finally.

If you might be interested in any goats from me next year just let me know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great! Congratulations!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what a way to go Stacey! And that's awesome for Sweet Pea too, are any of the wins her daughters?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's awesome Stacy! Love the first doe!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

No all three does are unrelated. But I will be showing her daughter/s in the future for sure. 

I've had Sweet Pea for 7 years so its really nice to see that the doe I have loved for so long has held up and placed and won.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

That's great! It's a wonderful feeling when you start seeing the results of a breeding program you've worked years to establish. 
Hopefully you'll be able to finish Brennan next year!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I really had no clue when I started. But places like TGS have helped me gain knowledge and I'm pretty stoked for what's ahead. 

This year I will be borrowing bucks and I already have a buck reservation in at Dreahook. So this year is mostly going to be about breeding to freshen my retained stock. So lots more kids will be available in 2015. I really have some nice buck choices and its goin to be hard not to retain a couple.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! It must feel great to have your breeding program show such
wonderful results!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome Stacey I am sure it's a great feeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice and congrats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's wonderful Stacey , congratulations


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats stacey!! Hopefully you can finish Brennan next year! That sure is exciting! Can't wait to see your girls next year!


----------



## Udderly_Obsessed (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you. She should go into heat tomorrow. I'm so excited to breed her to the buck I've chosen for her this year. His dam is really nice and should complement Brennan nicely. I have one reservation for a buck from her but I probably will retain anything else she has. A buck for sure. But will take another doe reservation in case she has more then one doe.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Who are you breeding her to?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck Stacey


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The bucks name is WGF Duke of Hooville (photo credit: owner April) 







 
dam is: Half Pint Home Eve http://www.walnutgrovenigerians.com/does.htm (I have udder photos from her 7th freshening as an 8 year old) 
sire is: Buttin'Heads Panna Merkille http://www.walnutgrovenigerians.com/bucks.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Photos curtesy of Joanie Sannan of Walnut Grove Farm in Ohio


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice!  good luck! Thinking pink!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no think blue! I want a buck and so does someone else


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here is his sire's dam
http://www.buttinheads.com/ND_reference/kiti.htm

I will be making a page for him on my website once I get the chance - hopefully over the winter. But if you look up the goats in his pedigree they are very very nice. 
his GGS http://www.calicocreekfarm.net/Pippin.html


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! Blue it is then!  

Very nice! Tom has some nice animals


----------

